# RARE Dr. Pepper fountain bottle



## Texsheva (Mar 3, 2022)

Can anyone help me with info & value of this bottle? My parents got it in TX and I've inherited it. I've only seen one like it, in the Waco museum, but they wouldn't give me any info on it, or a value. They just said they'd be glad to accept it as a donation to the museum...but they already had one, so I didn't see the need.  My dad says it was used behind the soda fountain and held the Dr. Pepper Syrup. The nickel top was divided in half and a half amount of syrup was for a small drink and the full cap for a larger drink. Then they added the seltzer to provide the fizz. The label is under glass and encapsulated.  Anyone know anything or seen one of these?


----------



## Texsheva (Mar 3, 2022)

Also, the label is under glass and encapsulated.


----------



## Len (Mar 3, 2022)

Kinda of unusual. Flasks often had a multi purpose function closure. By the font I guessing its slightly more modern, 1920s-30s.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 3, 2022)

That's a nice find!  Your dad is correct on it being a syrup bottle.  I don't know how much more info there really is to find about one of these, I suspect that they weren't produced by the Dr. Pepper company but were instead ordered by soda fountains as part of a set of all the different flavours they carried.  I'm not sure how much value one of these would have either, although I imagine it's quite collectible so the value would be fairly significant.  With something as rare as these the only way to determine value a lot of the time is to put it up for auction and see what it sells for.


----------



## Len (Mar 3, 2022)

True, "the market price" is a good guideline. Worthpoint or an expert appraisal(s) would be the saving grace rather than part with it...


----------



## Texsheva (Mar 18, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a nice find!  Your dad is correct on it being a syrup bottle.  I don't know how much more info there really is to find about one of these, I suspect that they weren't produced by the Dr. Pepper company but were instead ordered by soda fountains as part of a set of all the different flavours they carried.  I'm not sure how much value one of these would have either, although I imagine it's quite collectible so the value would be fairly significant.  With something as rare as these the only way to determine value a lot of the time is to put it up for auction and see what it sells for.


Thank you...I hadn't thought about it being ordered by soda fountains for the different flavors. I do remember seeing one in the Dr. Pepper Museum in Waco, but that may have been just because it had their name on it.


----------

